# Arthroscopic Bankart and Hills-Sachs



## scooter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

I would appreciate any help you can give me.  The Doctor states 29806, 29827 and 29819. I am thinking just the 29806 . . .   Please help?

Survey  demonstrated multiple loose bodies. There was a cartilagionous Hill-Sachs with a small bony area. The labrum entirely torn. Shaver was introduced and the anterior portion of the glenoid was roughened up. It was shifted superiorly and medially. A series of four Arthrex anchors were then placed & the capsulolabral complex was shifted for a sound repair. Joint was reduced & stable; however, there was still that small Hill-Sachs & looked to be engaging. Therefore, two accessory portals were made. A 4.5 BioCorkscrew anchor was introduced into the decorticated area of the Hill-Sachs. Using a Linvatec suture relay, sutures were passed & then going into the subacromial space a horizontal mattress suture was tied down to advance the infraspinatus into the defect.  Copius irrigation was carried out. All remaining debris was copiously evacuated out. Instruments were withdrawn.


----------



## OCD_coder (Sep 4, 2012)

You have a capsulorraphy (capsulolabral repair) = 29806 and a RTC repair with the infraspinatus defect 29827.  There were no loose bodies removed per the documentation you provided, so the 29819 is eliminated.

The 29827 is the comprehensive code and a capsulorraphy is inclusive of the global surgical package (NCCI edits) so the only CPT code you can bill correctly is the 29827.

I hope that helps.


----------



## scooter1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you Michelle


----------

